# Fanservice in japanischen Rollenspielen: Herkunft und Auswirkung



## Toni (4. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fanservice in japanischen Rollenspielen: Herkunft und Auswirkung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fanservice in japanischen Rollenspielen: Herkunft und Auswirkung*


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2021)

Die verzerrte Wahrnehmung und das daraus entstehende Frauen- bzw. Männerbild ist wohl aber nicht nur ein Problem der japanischen Gesellschaft. Vielmehr ist es ein Problem aller modernen Gesellschaften. 

Auch das Problem, mit einer Abfuhr klar zu kommen ist in unserer Gesellschaft klar zu erkennen. Wobei die Gründe hier vermutlich eher darin liegen, dass Konfliktlösung und Kritikfähigkeit weniger Bestandteil der Erziehung sind. 

Wir leben in einem Zeitalter, das stärker als jemals zuvor von Medien geprägt ist und Medien stellen nach wie vor teils veraltete Stereotype und ziemlich strikte Geschlechtervorstellungen dar. Medien sagen uns, was richtig und was falsch ist.

Unterm Strich finde ich Fan-Service nicht besonders verwerflich. Aber sowohl in der westlichen, als auch in der fernöstlichen Gesellschaft sollte einfach wieder ein Bewusstsein dafür stattfinden, dass Fan-Service eben nur das ist, was es ist. Medienkompetenz ist hier das Stichwort.

Und nein, es geht dabei nicht darum "Realität von Fiktion zu unterscheiden". Sondern darum, dass Medien soziale Botschaften sind. Die Art der Darstellung spielt für diesen Punkt tatsächlich weniger eine Rolle.


----------



## hunterseyes (4. April 2021)

Habe schon viele Länder besucht und Deutschland war mit eins der Länder, wo ich sagen muss, dass hier viele noch recht weltverschlossen sind, was Erotik oder den eigenen Körper generell anbetrifft. Man kann sich hier nichtmal mit seinem chef in die Sauna setzen oder abends gemütlich mit der Belegschaft Essen gehen, ohne, dass es hier verkrampft wirkt. Gleichzeitig will man aber weltoffenheit und Toleranz leben. Das Widerspricht sich hier enorm. Also generell dr Soll-Ist-zustand, ist Meilenweit voneinander entfernt. Da War es in Japan, korea oder Schweden wesentlich stimmiger.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Habe schon viele Länder besucht und Deutschland war mit eins der Länder, wo ich sagen muss, dass hier viele noch recht weltverschlossen sind, was Erotik oder den eigenen Körper generell anbetrifft. Man kann sich hier nichtmal mit seinem chef in die Sauna setzen oder abends gemütlich mit der Belegschaft Essen gehen, ohne, dass es hier verkrampft wirkt. Gleichzeitig will man aber weltoffenheit und Toleranz leben. Das Widerspricht sich hier enorm. Also generell dr Soll-Ist-zustand, ist Meilenweit voneinander entfernt. Da War es in Japan, korea oder Schweden wesentlich stimmiger.


Wer nicht mit seiner Belegschaft unverkrampft essen gehen kann, der hat vielleicht die falsche Arbeitsstelle. ^^ 

Aber es geht ja auch um Erotik und Nacktheit in Medien. Dabei ist man in DE, was Nacktheit in Medien angeht, doch deutlich weniger prüde. Nacktheit wird in deutschen Filmen oft auch einfach auf sehr natürliche, ungezwungene Art dargestellt und nicht, um Fan-Service zu sein.


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2021)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich konsumieren viele Japaner gar keine japanischen Rollenspiele, schlicht, weil sie keine Zeit dafür haben, oder nur, wenn sie mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln reisen. (...) Die Einbeziehung des restlichen Weltmarktes ist aber schon immer ein Kriterium, mit dem Entwickler arbeiten - und das machen sie mit Sex.



japaner spielen kaum noch jrpgs und diese form des fanservice, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, soll in erster linie mit blick auf westliche gamer enthalten sein? lässt sich diese behauptung irgendwie mit aussagen und verkaufszahlen untermauern?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. April 2021)

Ich versteh immer nicht warum man sich dem Thema immer annehmen muss, ist ja nicht so als würde die gesamte Spielelandschaft nur aus Fanservice-Spielen bestehen...
Ich denke jeder kann selbst entscheiden, ob ihm diese Inhalte zusagen oder nicht.
Zumal die meisten dieser Spiele nie ihre Nische verlassen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> japaner spielen kaum noch jrpgs und diese form des fanservice, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, soll in erster linie mit blick auf westliche gamer enthalten sein? lässt sich diese behauptung irgendwie mit aussagen und verkaufszahlen untermauern?



Da kann man bestimmt noch weiter gehen, die ganzen Anime werden sicher auch nur für den westlichen Markt produziert. In Japan schaut die keiner mehr.


----------



## hunterseyes (4. April 2021)

Ist genauso, als würden alle Japaner WingTsung beherrschen, ist so da drüben, sicher eine art Pflicht, gleich anch der geburt damit anzufangen. hier in deutshcland wäre es dann sowas wie Weißwürste essen, natürlich mit Sauerkraut und süßem senf. Machen wohl sicher ALLE Deutschen.


----------



## Sayaka (4. April 2021)

ach ja der Fanservice, was soll ich euch sagen, meine Freundin ist Cosplayerin, ich Fotografiere, ihr könnt euch ja sicher vorstellen wie sehr unsere Wohnung mit Anime Zeug vollgestopft ist.
Ich liebe fanservice, finde ihn ziemlich lustig, aber nur wenn die Serie/Film/Spiel ehrlich ist und auch dazu steht. Mein Problem an der fanservice Sache ist, wenn er aufgesetzt wirkt nur für die Verkaufszahlen. Es gibt einige Anime die ich super gefunden hätte, aber springende Möpse überall es einfach komplett ins lächerliche ziehen. Anders rum finde ich Shows die gleich alles aus dem Fenster schmeißen und den Fanservice richtig feiern auch gut., da gehe ich aber gleich mit einer ganz anderen Erwartung rein.
Was das ganze Soziale drum herum betrifft ist es auf jeden Fall fragwürdig. Erwachsene Menschen die mit Sexualität erwachsen umgehen, ich sehe da kein Problem, aber wenn nackte 2d Titten und Ärsche nur als futter für realitätsfremde Incels da sind, damit sie ihren selbst und Frauenhass weiter schüren können, ne das ist eine ziemlich schlimme Spirale.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2021)

In den USA trauen sich Männer nicht mehr alleine mit einer weiblichen Kollegin in einem Raum zu sein, vor lauter Angst  wegen sexueller Belästigung verklagt zu werden - aber klar, Fanservice "für Männer" ist Schuld, dass Männer Angst vor Frauen haben und sich gar nicht mehr trauen Kontakt aufzunehmen. Und Frauen sind fein raus, weil die ja erwarten von Männern angesprochen zu werden und nur sehr selten selbst die Initiative ergreifen. 

Fanservice ist wirklich das kleinste Problem. Übrigens auch in Japan. Hier wird gerne Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht. Und Pauschalisierungen wie "Japaner finden keine Frau und schauen deswegen Fanservice und dadurch wissen sie gar nicht, wie man Frauen anbaggert und was 'nein' bedeutet" helfen hier wenig, weil sie totaler Quatsch sind. Auch in Deutschland gibt es immer mehr Singles. 
Das hat was mit Egoismus und Selbstständigkeit zu tun. Man braucht keine Familien mehr, jeder will sein Ding machen und ist nicht bereit für eine feste Beziehung Kompromisse einzugehen. 


Meine persönliche Meinung zu Fanservice, ich mag ihn in der Regel, ich mag hübsche Frauen und ich mag Anime, also alles perfekt. Aber ich stimme auch zu, dass er manchmal stört und unpassend ist und mich dann ziemlich nervt und ich mich frage, was der da jetzt zu suchen hat. Etwa bei ernsten Storys oder gar deprimierenden Dramas. 

PS: Gerade im Spielebereich sind viele "sexualisierte" Spieleheldinnen von weiblichen Designern geschaffen. Das gilt z.B. für Bayonetta oder die vielgescholtenen von Xenoblade Chronicles 2, wo die verkrampften "political correctness" Männchen damals auch sofort auf die Barrikaden gingen und sich im Namen der Frauen echauffierten. 

Interessanterweise haben ja die wenigsten Spielerinnen Probleme mit solchen Darstellungen, es sind fast immer Männlein, die meinen für alle Frauen sprechen zu müssen, um sie zu "beschützen". Fakt ist, weibliche Spieler lieben es sexy oder süße Charaktere etwa in MMOs zu erstellen und brauchen noch wollen sie diesen "Schutz" von 30-jährigen Jungfrauen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> In den USA trauen sich Männer nicht mehr alleine mit einer weiblichen Kollegin in einem Raum zu sein, vor lauter Angst wegen sexueller Belästigung verklagt zu werden - aber klar, Fanservice "für Männer" ist Schuld, dass Männer Angst vor Frauen haben und sich gar nicht mehr trauen Kontakt aufzunehmen. Und Frauen sind fein raus, weil die ja erwarten von Männern angesprochen zu werden und nur sehr selten selbst die Initiative ergreifen..


Ich glaube, da schießt du ein wenig am Ziel vorbei. Frauen sind keinesfalls fein raus, denn die Erwartungen, die durch sexualisierte Darstellung geschürt wird, sind keinesfalls weder von Männern, noch von Frauen zu erfüllen. 

Von medialen Einflüssen und dargestellten Geschlechterbildern ist keiner verschont, auch wenn - und das liegt u.a. daran, dass die Gamingbranche nach wie vor ein männerdominierter Bereich ist - eher weibliche Figuren auf ihr Äußeres und auf sexuelle Reize reduziert werden, als männliche. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> PS: Gerade im Spielebereich sind viele "sexualisierte" Spieleheldinnen von weiblichen Designern geschaffen. Das gilt z.B. für Bayonetta oder die vielgescholtenen von Xenoblade Chronicles 2, wo die verkrampften "political correctness" Männchen damals auch sofort auf die Barrikaden gingen und sich im Namen der Frauen echauffierten.


Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass es ein Problem ist, würde ich sagen: Man ist dabei nicht fein raus, nur weil man eine Frau ist. Auch Frauen können Teil dieses Problems sein und damit nicht frei von Kritik. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Interessanterweise haben ja die wenigsten Spielerinnen Probleme mit solchen Darstellungen, es sind fast immer Männlein, die meinen für alle Frauen sprechen zu müssen, um sie zu "beschützen". Fakt ist, weibliche Spieler lieben es sexy oder süße Charaktere etwa in MMOs zu erstellen und brauchen noch wollen sie diesen "Schutz" von 30-jährigen Jungfrauen.


Interessanterweise komme ich nicht umhin festzustellen, dass ich gänzlich andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ganz ohne Sarkasmus: Woher nimmst du diese Behauptung? Wenn ich mich insbesondere im Social Media umgucke, sind beim Thema Sexualisierung in Medien, Darstellung von Geschlechterrollen und -bildern und Feminismus gewiss nicht ausschließlich, aber vor allem Frauen treibende Kraft im Diskurs. Sicher nicht zu unrecht, denn die sind davon ja betroffen.


----------



## Sayaka (4. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Interessanterweise haben ja die wenigsten Spielerinnen Probleme mit solchen Darstellungen, es sind fast immer Männlein, die meinen für alle Frauen sprechen zu müssen, um sie zu "beschützen". Fakt ist, weibliche Spieler lieben es sexy oder süße Charaktere etwa in MMOs zu erstellen und brauchen noch wollen sie diesen "Schutz" von 30-jährigen Jungfrauen.



was ich zumindest für meinen Freundeskreis sprechen kann, ja die Damen stehen auch auf hübsche weibliche Charaktere mit tollen sexy outfits. Ich mein ist ja toll so einen Charakter zu cosplayen und sich total scharf damit zu finden. Da kommen wir zwar schnell wieder in die Diskussion, dass überall unmögliche body standards beworben werden und es im Internet immer jemanden gibt der besser ist als du, aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da schießt du ein wenig am Ziel vorbei. Frauen sind keinesfalls fein raus, denn die Erwartungen, die durch sexualisierte Darstellung geschürt wird, sind keinesfalls weder von Männern, noch von Frauen zu erfüllen.


Die meisten Menschen sind keine Models und die meisten Menschen haben kein Problem eine Beziehung mit jemanden einzugehen, der nicht wie ein Model aussieht. 
Die Unterschiede der Geschlechter hingegen spielen eine Rolle. Frauen daten nur höchst selten Männer, die etwa schlechtere Bildung als sie haben. 
Und hier kommt dann das auch hierzulande als "Akademikerproblem" bekannte Phänomen zum Tragen. Karriere bedeutet Zeit und Energie, da bleibt wenig Zeit für Beziehungen. Auch jetzt gerade auf Japan bezogen, wenn man erst abends um 10 nach Hause kommt wollen viele einfach nur noch ins Bett fallen. 
Viele Firmen in USA und Japan haben sogar Schlafräume für die Angestellten. 
Der Standard Bauarbeiter hat mehr Zeit ist aber eben weniger begehrt beim weiblichen Geschlecht.



> Von medialen Einflüssen und dargestellten Geschlechterbildern ist keiner verschont, auch wenn - und das liegt u.a. daran, dass die Gamingbranche nach wie vor ein männerdominierter Bereich ist - eher weibliche Figuren auf ihr Äußeres und auf sexuelle Reize reduziert werden, als männliche.


Jain, die Reize sind halt teils andere. Oder schon mal einen nicht attraktiven männlichen Spielehelden abseits von Comedy-Titeln gesehen?




> Interessanterweise komme ich nicht umhin festzustellen, dass ich gänzlich andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ganz ohne Sarkasmus: Woher nimmst du diese Behauptung? Wenn ich mich insbesondere im Social Media umgucke, sind beim Thema Sexualisierung in Medien, Darstellung von Geschlechterrollen und -bildern und Feminismus gewiss nicht ausschließlich, aber vor allem Frauen treibende Kraft im Diskurs. Sicher nicht zu unrecht, denn die sind davon ja betroffen.


Das liegt dann an unterschiedlichen Bubbles. Meine "Bubble" sind echte Spielerinnen in Spielen, deine sind wahrscheinlich Feministinnen in Social Media (von denen viele nicht Spielen aber sich gerne darüber lautstark aufregen).



Sayaka schrieb:


> was ich zumindest für meinen Freundeskreis sprechen kann, ja die Damen stehen auch auf hübsche weibliche Charaktere mit tollen sexy outfits. Ich mein ist ja toll so einen Charakter zu cosplayen und sich total scharf damit zu finden. Da kommen wir zwar schnell wieder in die Diskussion, dass überall unmögliche body standards beworben werden und es im Internet immer jemanden gibt der besser ist als du, aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


Meine Schwester und ihre Freundinnen machen auch Cosplay, wobei die allerdings weniger auf sexy gehen sondern einfach ihre favorisierten Charaktere nachstellen und das Hauptaugenmerk auch mehr auf dem Schneidern der Kostüme und weniger auf dem Präsentieren liegen. Ich glaube, meine Schwester ist nur ein einziges Mal im Kostüm auf eine öffentliche Convention gegangen, sonst hält sie das eher rein im Freundeskreis. Aber sie ist dann eben auch kein Model.


----------



## Sayaka (4. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Schwester und ihre Freundinnen machen auch Cosplay, wobei die allerdings weniger auf sexy gehen sondern einfach ihre favorisierten Charaktere nachstellen und das Hauptaugenmerk auch mehr auf dem Schneidern der Kostüme und weniger auf dem Präsentieren liegen. Ich glaube, meine Schwester ist nur ein einziges Mal im Kostüm auf eine öffentliche Convention gegangen, sonst hält sie das eher rein im Freundeskreis. Aber sie ist dann eben auch kein Model.


ja wollte auch nicht sagen, dass alle Cosplayer sexy Outfits machen, das wäre auch langweilig und ist natürlich von Person zu Person unterschiedlich. Meine Shootings gehen von epischer Rüstung mit undenlich vielen Stunden Arbeitszeit bis sexy Nier Bunny Outfit, hatte aber noch nie eine Cosplayerin die sexy Charakter überhaupt nicht mochte. Auf meinem Instagram Profil sieht man eh glaub ich ziemlich gut was ich meine.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen sind keine Models und die meisten Menschen haben kein Problem eine Beziehung mit jemanden einzugehen, der nicht wie ein Model aussieht.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jain, die Reize sind halt teils andere. Oder schon mal einen nicht attraktiven männlichen Spielehelden abseits von Comedy-Titeln gesehen?


Wir reden hier nicht von attraktiv, sondern von sexualisiert. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe. 

Was attraktiv ist und was nicht, ist eine rein subjektive Sache. Sexualisierung lässt sich aber schon ziemlich eindeutig ausmachen. 

Jedoch werden in der Tat eben keine, bzw. extrem selten Figuren sexualisiert, die übergewichtig sind oder ne total schiefe Nase haben. Wobei wir wieder bei meinem ersten Post im Thread wären: Medien sind und vermitteln soziale Botschaften und stellen dar. Sie sagen uns, was gut, böse, schlecht, richtig, unschön oder schön ist. Und der Einfluss ist nun mal sehr groß. Medien stellen nach wie vor zum größten Teil Schönheitsideale dar. Was uns Medien also zeigen, muss nicht zwangsläufig vom Individuum als attraktiv angesehen werden. Kann aber passieren und das passiert öfter, als man denkt, dank des immensen medialen Einflusses. 

Dabei geht es auch nicht mal ausschließlich um Äußerlichkeiten, sondern auch um Rollen, die die jeweiligen dargestellten Geschlechter ausfüllen. 

Dennoch ist Attraktivität eben nicht gleich Sexualisierung. Und um letzteres geht es hier. Ich würde nämlich nicht gerade sagen, dass die Figur Nowi aus Fire-Emblem attraktiv ist. Diese Figur sieht aus, wie ne 10jährige. Hübsch, ja. Aber keinesfalls attraktiv. Wohl aber eindeutig sexualisiert, da es keinen storyrelevanten Grund für die Wahl ihrer Kleidung gibt und eindeutig dem Fan-Service dient. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede der Geschlechter hingegen spielen eine Rolle. Frauen daten nur höchst selten Männer, die etwa schlechtere Bildung als sie haben.


Hast du dafür auch eine Quelle parat? Irgendeine repräsentative Umfrage? Das würde ich mich in der Tat mal interessieren, ob das stimmt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Standard Bauarbeiter hat mehr Zeit ist aber eben weniger begehrt beim weiblichen Geschlecht.


Du hast noch nie aufm Bau gearbeitet, oder? 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das liegt dann an unterschiedlichen Bubbles. Meine "Bubble" sind echte Spielerinnen in Spielen, deine sind wahrscheinlich Feministinnen in Social Media (von denen viele nicht Spielen aber sich gerne darüber lautstark aufregen).


Also schließen sich Feminismus und Gaming gegenseitig aus? Oder wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von attraktiv, sondern von sexualisiert. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.
> 
> Was attraktiv ist und was nicht, ist eine rein subjektive Sache. Sexualisierung lässt sich aber schon ziemlich eindeutig ausmachen.


Nein, denn Männer und Frauen nehmen Attraktivität anders wahr. Das liegt an der Kultur der Kleidung. Deswegen ist eine attraktive Frau in sexy Kleidung eben nicht gleich sexualisiert. 
Geh mal im Sommer durch die Einkaufsstraße einer Großstadt, was die Mädels da an knapper Kleidung tragen, dagegen sind die angeblich so sexualisierenden Kostüme in Spielen Nonnenkleider.  

Erfahrung aus 20 Jahren Online-Gaming, denn in meinem Bekanntenkreis on- und offline sind jede Menge Frauen. In vielen MMO Gilden in denen ich war bestand beinahe die Hälfte aus Spielerinnen. 
Und die einzigen Feministinnen die sich über sowas aufregen würden sind Frauen mit Berufen wie Pädagogin. 



> Jedoch werden in der Tat eben keine, bzw. extrem selten Figuren sexualisiert, die übergewichtig sind oder ne total schiefe Nase haben. Wobei wir wieder bei meinem ersten Post im Thread wären: Medien sind und vermitteln soziale Botschaften und stellen dar. Sie sagen uns, was gut, böse, schlecht, richtig, unschön oder schön ist. Und der Einfluss ist nun mal sehr groß.


Medien folgen den gesellschaftlichen Trends. Im Barock war "fett" sexy, in den 80ern der Madonna-Look. Es gibt Trendsetter, die Kleidung, Figur etc. in einer bestimmten Zeit als attraktiv erscheinen lassen.



> Dabei geht es nicht mal ausschließlich um Äußerlichkeiten, sondern auch um Rollen, die die jeweiligen dargestellten Geschlechter ausfüllen.


Richtig, und feministische Xanthippen haben es nun mal schwer normal tickende Männer als Partner zu finden, nicht alle Männer sind Masochisten. ^^



> Hast du dafür auch eine Quelle parat? Irgendeine repräsentative Umfrage? Das würde ich mich in der Tat mal interessieren, ob das stimmt.


Na, dann schaue dich mal in deinem Bekanntenkreis um, wie viele Akademikerinnen mit Männern aus anderen Bildungsschichten zusammen sind. Ich kenne persönlich genau zwei, einmal mich selbst und einmal eine Freundin, die einen Zimmermann geheiratet hat. Alle anderen Paare die ich kenne sind entweder gleichauf im Bildungsstand oder der Mann hat die bessere Bildung. 

Edit: Das hier habe ich noch gefunden: http://liebepur.com/p/5745-Akademikerquote-und-Heiratschancen-der-Akademikerinnen.html



> Du hast noch nie aufm Bau gearbeitet, oder?


Doch habe ich, schon als Schüler in der Baufirma meines Vaters, um mir einen Amiga kaufen zu können. Dafür habe ich die kompletten Sommerferien durchgeschuftet. 
Ich komme nämlich zufällig nicht aus einem Akademiker-Haushalt sondern aus einem Handwerker-Haushalt. 



> Also schließen sich Feminismus und Gaming gegenseitig aus? Oder wie darf ich das jetzt verstehen?


Es bedeutet, dass eine kleine Lautstarke Gruppe in Sozialen Medien meint bestimmen zu können, was der großen schweigenden Mehrheit zu gefallen hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, denn Männer und Frauen nehmen Attraktivität anders wahr. Das liegt an der Kultur der Kleidung. Deswegen ist eine attraktive Frau in sexy Kleidung eben nicht gleich sexualisiert.
> Geh mal im Sommer durch die Einkaufsstraße einer Großstadt, was die Mädels da an knapper Kleidung tragen, dagegen sind die angeblich so sexualisierenden Kostüme in Spielen Nonnenkleider.


Wir reden doch hier aber gerade von fiktiven Figuren, die von Menschen erdacht wurden, bzw. von medialer Darstellung, und nicht von Personen auf der Straße. Und da kann man schon sagen, dass man ziemlich eindeutig erkennen kann, wenn etwas sexualisiert ist. Weiter hättest du das Thema vermutlich nicht verfehlen können. 

Nebenbei bemerkt: Ich würde übrigens "knappe" oder "sommertaugliche" Klamotten dazu sagen und nicht "sexy" Klamotten. Denn letzteres suggeriert ja schon eine Sexualisierung, ob nun durch die Frau selbst oder durch den Betrachter. Wobei letzteres eher der Fall sein dürfte, da man als Betrachter ja schlecht Gedanken lesen kann und das eigene Empfinden nicht mit dem Gedanken der Frau über die Kleiderwahl übereinstimmen muss. Auch wenn du mir da widersprechen wirst (und das ist wohl ziemlich sicher der Fall), aber Sprache ist halt so n Ding, mit dem man bewusst umgehen sollte. Eben WEIL man damit anderen durchaus mal gewaltig auf die Füße treten könnte und weil hinter Wörtern eben auch Bedeutungen stecken. 

Allerdings - und das betone ich hier mal - glaube ich nicht, dass du das tatsächlich im bösen Sinne meinst. ^^ 

Abgesehen davon, dass "sexy" auch nur dein persönliches Empfinden ist und damit keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit hat und des weiteren sind knappe Klamotten auch nicht immer sexy. Oder würdest du bei nem 10jährigen Mädel, das in Tank Top und Hotpants rum läuft, auch sagen, dass es sexy Klamotten trägt? Und ne Frau, die das gleiche trägt, würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als sexy bezeichnen, wenn sie sich nicht gerade entsprechend in Szene setzt, sondern nur auf ner Bank hockt und ihren Bubbletea schlürft. Ästhetisch ansprechend vlt. aber nicht sexy.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und die einzigen Feministinnen die sich über sowas aufregen würden sind Frauen mit Berufen wie Pädagogin.


Da bist du auf dem Holzweg. Aber selbst wenn es so wäre, wäre daran nichts verkehrt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Medien folgen den gesellschaftlichen Trends. Im Barock war "fett" sexy, in den 80ern der Madonna-Look. Es gibt Trendsetter, die Kleidung, Figur etc. in einer bestimmten Zeit als attraktiv erscheinen lassen.


Jein. Medien folgen nicht nur gesellschaftlichen Trends. Medien werden auch genutzt, um Trends zu setzen oder es werden Trends durch sie gesetzt. Das bedingt einander. Fortnite ist ja auch kein Trend vom ersten Tag an gewesen, sondern wurde erst durch Medien und Mundpropaganda (Sprache ist übrigens auch ein Medium) zum Trend. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Richtig, und feministische Xanthippen haben es nun mal schwer normal tickende Männer als Partner zu finden, nicht alle Männer sind Masochisten. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na, dann schaue dich mal in deinem Bekanntenkreis um, wie viele Akademikerinnen mit Männern aus anderen Bildungsschichten zusammen sind. Ich kenne persönlich genau zwei, einmal mich selbst und einmal eine Freundin, die einen Zimmermann geheiratet hat. Alle anderen Paare die ich kenne sind entweder gleichauf im Bildungsstand oder der Mann hat die bessere Bildung.
> 
> Edit: Das hier habe ich noch gefunden: http://liebepur.com/p/5745-Akademikerquote-und-Heiratschancen-der-Akademikerinnen.html


Mein Bekanntenkreis besteht aus unterschiedlichsten sozialen Schichten und Ethnien. Die meisten haben (um mal aus deiner Quelle zu zitieren) entweder "auf Augenhöhe" geheiratet, oder wollen nicht heiraten. Ich kann das schlicht nicht pauschalisieren. ^^ 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Doch habe ich, schon als Schüler in der Baufirma meines Vaters, um mir einen Amiga kaufen zu können. Dafür habe ich die kompletten Sommerferien durchgeschuftet.
> Ich komme nämlich zufällig nicht aus einem Akademiker-Haushalt sondern aus einem Handwerker-Haushalt.


Dann solltest du aber auch wissen, dass Zeit nicht gerade das ist, was der "Standard-Bauarbeiter" in Massen hat. Ein Akademiker hat auch nicht mehr oder weniger Zeit. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es bedeutet, dass eine kleine Lautstarke Gruppe in Sozialen Medien meint bestimmen zu können, was der großen schweigenden Mehrheit zu gefallen hat.


Ähm...nein. Ich denke, dass die wenigsten Feministinnen, von einigen wenigen abgesehen, ein grundlegendes Problem damit haben, halbnackte Protagonistinnen zu spielen. Vielmehr geht es darum, zu sensibilisieren und ein Bewusstsein zu schaffen.

Und hier in diesem Thread geht es ganz klar um Fan-Service (den ich übrigens nicht weiter wild finde, wie ich in einem anderen Kommentar schon erwähnte) und Sexualisierung in Medien, speziell in Videogames, sowie deren Auswirkungen. 

Und ich glaube, du unterschätzt den Einfluss von Medien gewaltig.


----------



## Jakkelien (4. April 2021)

Irgendein Magazin hatte den anklagenden Zeigefinger auf Nier Automata gelegt und das hypersexualisierte Frauenbild kritisiert. Glaube es begann mit einem P.
Ich konnte mir nur verwundert die Augen reiben und hatte mir 2B die Androidin dann mal näher angeschaut.
Minirock, Stockings, Strapze und ein Hauch von Leder... äääh... ich hatte das bis dahin überhaupt nicht bewusst wahrgenommen.
2B war für mich einfach nur eine Animefigur.
Soll heißen, Anime- und Mangakonsum stumpft einfach ab. Ein Design wie das von 2B ist dann einfach ganz normal.
Vielleicht gewöhnen sich die Spieler/Zuschauer an das Design und dann muss ein noch extremeres her, um noch aufzufallen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2021)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Irgendein Magazin hatte den anklagenden Zeigefinger auf Nier Automata gelegt und das hypersexualisierte Frauenbild kritisiert. Glaube es begann mit einem P.
> Ich konnte mir nur verwundert die Augen reiben und hatte mir 2B die Androidin dann mal näher angeschaut.
> Minirock, Stockings, Strapze und ein Hauch von Leder... äääh... ich hatte das bis dahin überhaupt nicht bewusst wahrgenommen.
> 2B war für mich einfach nur eine Animefigur.
> ...


"Nicht bewusst wahrnehmen" hat erstmal nix mit Abstumpfung zu tun. Je nach deiner Reaktion auf diese Erkenntnis könnte man von Abstumpfung sprechen (oder eben auch nicht).


----------



## Schalkmund (4. April 2021)

> Die Einbeziehung des restlichen Weltmarktes ist aber schon immer ein Kriterium, mit dem Entwickler arbeiten - und das machen sie mit Sex.



Wenn sich die Japaner mit dem ganzen sexy Krams nur im Westen beliebt machen wollen, dann wunderte es mich das es da so viele Animes und Mangas in dieser Art gibt die nicht mal übersetzt für den Westen zur Verfügung stehen. 

Aber ja, irgendwie gehörts für uns mittlerweile einfach dazu sieht es und fühlt sich gleich wieder zuhause in dem typischen Japano-Game / Anime etc. Das bricht auch dann nicht mit der Immersion, man weiß dass muss halt so sein.


----------



## Nevrion (4. April 2021)

Als Spieler der Yakuza-Reihe, das den Fanservice meistens in Form von erotischen Darstellungen von Frauen in Sammelobjekten einbaut, kenne ich diese Art Fanservice noch am ehsten, wobei es natürlich auch ein bekanntes Phänomen in vielen Mangas und Animes ist. Dabei wirken auf mich übermäßig wobbelnde Brüste bei Mädchen und Frauen auf mich normalerweise eher irritierend als eine Szene mit Blick auf's Höschen.
Generell nehme ich sowas eher nüchtern hin. Bei Quiet in Metal Gear Solid 5 war es mir eigentlich egal, wie viel sie anhatte, weil der "Witz" mit der Begründung warum sie so wenig anhatte nach ein paar Minuten abgeklungen war. Und Quiet war nun alles andere als die stereotypisierte, schwache Frau, die einen Helden an ihrer Seite braucht. Aus Sicht eines Mannes nehme ich es halt gerne mit, wenn ein weiblicher Charakter körperliche Vorzüge hat, die meinem Geschmack entsprechen, aber ich würde darauf nicht bestehen, weil mir die charakterliche Gestaltung wichtiger wäre.

Die Sexualisierung von Frauen ist kein Problem, das man auf Japan beschränken kann. Japan geht kulturell ganz anders mit solchen Dingen um und ich finde das mitunter bewunderswert. Mir fehlt die Fähigkeit das in passende Worte zu bringen, aber mich haben solche Darstellung nie irgendwie dazu bewogen echte Frauen geringschätziger zu behandeln oder sie zu sexualisieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wir reden doch hier aber gerade von fiktiven Figuren, die von Menschen erdacht wurden, bzw. von medialer Darstellung, und nicht von Personen auf der Straße. Und da kann man schon sagen, dass man ziemlich eindeutig erkennen kann, wenn etwas sexualisiert ist. Weiter hättest du das Thema vermutlich nicht verfehlen können.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt: Ich würde übrigens "knappe" oder "sommertaugliche" Klamotten dazu sagen und nicht "sexy" Klamotten. Denn letzteres suggeriert ja schon eine Sexualisierung, ob nun durch die Frau selbst oder durch den Betrachter. Wobei letzteres eher der Fall sein dürfte, da man als Betrachter ja schlecht Gedanken lesen kann und das eigene Empfinden nicht mit dem Gedanken der Frau über die Kleiderwahl übereinstimmen muss. Auch wenn du mir da widersprechen wirst (und das ist wohl ziemlich sicher der Fall), aber Sprache ist halt so n Ding, mit dem man bewusst umgehen sollte. Eben WEIL man damit anderen durchaus mal gewaltig auf die Füße treten könnte und weil hinter Wörtern eben auch Bedeutungen stecken.
> 
> ...


Genau das ist dein Problem. Du differenzierst, was Frauen machen ist immer gut und nie sexy(alisiert) wenn es für vornehmlich Männer gedacht ist, dann ist es schlimm sexistisch. Deine eindimensionale Sichtweise blockiert hier, die Wahrheit zu erkennen. Frauen lieben es sexy zu sein und die Frauen, die es nicht sind, sind oft eifersüchtig auf die, die es sind und die sich trauen, deswegen schimpfen diese Feministinnen. Weil die anderen Frauen etwas haben und bieten, was sie selbst nicht haben oder sich nicht trauen zu bieten und somit nicht mit den anderen Frauen(!) konkurrieren können. 

Das ist aber nicht ein Problem der Männer, die genießen nur, wenn ihnen was gezeigt wird. 



> Da bist du auf dem Holzweg. Aber selbst wenn es so wäre, wäre daran nichts verkehrt.


Ich kenne keine normalen Frauen, die mehr als Gleichberechtigung wollen, alle extremen Feministinnen die ich kenne sind Akademikerinnen in Sozialberufen. (Also die, die oftmals eben auch Probleme haben Männer abzubekommen, abgesehen von Pantoffelhelden, die eben eine Domina wollen). 



> Jein. Medien folgen nicht nur gesellschaftlichen Trends. Medien werden auch genutzt, um Trends zu setzen oder es werden Trends durch sie gesetzt. Das bedingt einander. Fortnite ist ja auch kein Trend vom ersten Tag an gewesen, sondern wurde erst durch Medien und Mundpropaganda (Sprache ist übrigens auch ein Medium) zum Trend.


Du sagst es selbst, durch Medien werden letztlich die Trends verbreitet. Aber Medien selbst kommen selten auf die Idee sich selbst etwas neues auszudenken und dass dann als den neuen Trend zu pushen. Und wenn, dann scheitern sie meist grandios. 
In der Regel rennen die Medien also eher den Trends hinterher. 



> Mein Bekanntenkreis besteht aus unterschiedlichsten sozialen Schichten und Ethnien. Die meisten haben (um mal aus deiner Quelle zu zitieren) entweder "auf Augenhöhe" geheiratet, oder wollen nicht heiraten. Ich kann das schlicht nicht pauschalisieren. ^^


Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass du da in einer ziemlichen Blase lebst. Du kannst ja mal deine Bauerbeiter-Freunde fragen, ob jemals irgendeiner von denen eine ernsthafte Beziehung mit einer Akademikerin hatte. 

Oder noch besser, die fragst deine Akademikerinnen-Bekannten, warum sie keinen ernste Beziehung mit einem Handwerker eingehen... da werden zumeist lustige Ausreden bei rumkommen.



> Dann solltest du aber auch wissen, dass Zeit nicht gerade das ist, was der "Standard-Bauarbeiter" in Massen hat. Ein Akademiker hat auch nicht mehr oder weniger Zeit.


Was pauschalisiert gesagt, totaler Quatsch ist. Handwerker bzw. normale Angestellte in Deutschland reißen ihre 7 bis 8 Stunden ab und legen dann den Griffel hin und vergessen ihre Arbeit.
Jemand der in einer "höheren" Position ist und auf seine Karriere achtet bzw. noch höher kommen will, der wird zwangsweise viele Überstunden reißen, teilweise am Wochenende arbeiten, sich in seiner Freizeit fortbilden und ähnliches. Hat also entsprechend weniger Zeit.

Dazu kommt der Altersunterschied beim Verdienstbeginn. Wer eben keine Hochschulreife hat und eine Berufsausbildung, der fängt an ernsthaft zu verdienen, wenn er zwischen 18 und 22 ist. Arbeitet dann eben seine Zeit aber braucht kaum noch lernen. 

Überspitzt formuliert, die Akademikerin, die bis (über) 30 studiert und sich dann einen "sicheren" Mann mit guten Einkommen sichern will, um eine Familie zu gründen, ist dann einfach schon zu spät dran. Denn genau dieser Mann braucht sie nicht, denn er hat eine viel größere Auswahlplattform. 



> Ähm...nein. Ich denke, dass die wenigsten Feministinnen, von einigen wenigen abgesehen, ein grundlegendes Problem damit haben, halbnackte Protagonistinnen zu spielen. Vielmehr geht es darum, zu sensibilisieren und ein Bewusstsein zu schaffen.


Mein Gefühl ist eher, dass sie gerne auf die bösen sexistischen Männer schimpfen. Sich gerne als arme Opfer hinstellen und am liebsten alles in den A*sch geschoben bekommen um ein angenehmes gemütliches Leben führen zu können, ohne selbst den Finger rühren zu müssen.



> Und hier in diesem Thread geht es ganz klar um Fan-Service (den ich übrigens nicht weiter wild finde, wie ich in einem anderen Kommentar schon erwähnte) und Sexualisierung in Medien, speziell in Videogames, sowie deren Auswirkungen.
> 
> Und ich glaube, du unterschätzt den Einfluss von Medien gewaltig.


Ich unterschätze gar nichts. Medien können 100 Produkte hypen, erfolgreich wird trotzdem nur das, was den Massen gefällt. 
Genau deswegen verkaufen sich ja auch Fanservice Games so schlecht, wenn sie nichts anderes zu bieten haben. 

Tot ist immer jedenfalls nur das Produkt, das nicht bekannt ist. Hier treffen die Medien quasi eine Vorauswahl, das war es aber auch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau das ist dein Problem. Du differenzierst, was Frauen machen ist immer gut und nie sexy(alisiert) wenn es für vornehmlich Männer gedacht ist, dann ist es schlimm sexistisch.


Kannst du mir mal die Zeile nennen, in denen ich das auch nur angedeutet habe? Was du da schreibst, stimmt vorne und hinten nicht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deine eindimensionale Sichtweise blockiert hier, die Wahrheit zu erkennen. Frauen lieben es sexy zu sein und die Frauen, die es nicht sind, sind oft eifersüchtig auf die, die es sind und die sich trauen, deswegen schimpfen diese Feministinnen. Weil die anderen Frauen etwas haben und bieten, was sie selbst nicht haben oder sich nicht trauen zu bieten und somit nicht mit den anderen Frauen(!) konkurrieren können.
> 
> Das ist aber nicht ein Problem der Männer, die genießen nur, wenn ihnen was gezeigt wird.


Hä? Feministinnen schimpfen auf andere Frauen, weil diese "attraktiver" sind? Jetzt mal ernsthaft...hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? 

Aber mal unabhängig davon...Die Wahrheit ist: Es ist eine Sache, sich selbst in Szene zu setzen, weil man es selbst will. Das ist vollkommen okay und widerspricht keinesfalls dem Grundgedanken des Feminismus.   Man(n) darf das dann auch hübsch und sexy finden. Es ist aber eine andere Sache, von anderen sexualisiert zu werden (und sei es auch nur, indem man sie angafft), obwohl man das vielleicht selbst gar nicht will. Dann wird's nämlich in der Tat übergriffig und sei es in noch so "kleinem" Rahmen. Und das ist dann sehr wohl auch ein Problem der Männer. 

Du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Bubbletea süffelnde junge Dame aus meinem vorherigen Beispiel es geil finden würde, wenn du ihren Anblick "genießt", nur weil sie eventuell hübsch aussieht und viel Bein zeigt. Eher solltest du davon ausgehen, dass ihr für mehr Stoff einfach zu warm an diesem Tag ist und die Wahl ihrer Kleidung ergo ganz pragmatische Gründe hat. Hier gilt übrigens der Grundsatz: Solange kein ganz klar geäußertes Ja vernommen wurde, heißt es automatisch "Nein" für den Betrachter.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine normalen Frauen, die mehr als Gleichberechtigung wollen, alle extremen Feministinnen die ich kenne sind Akademikerinnen in Sozialberufen. (Also die, die oftmals eben auch Probleme haben Männer abzubekommen, abgesehen von Pantoffelhelden, die eben eine Domina wollen).


Wie war das noch mit der Bubble? 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass du da in einer ziemlichen Blase lebst.


Sagte der, der seine Ansichten in aller Regelmäßigkeit mit "ich kenne" oder "in meinem Umfeld" oder "mein Gefühl" erklärt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl ist eher, dass sie gerne auf die bösen sexistischen Männer schimpfen. Sich gerne als arme Opfer hinstellen und am liebst alles in den A*sch geschoben bekommen um ein angenehmes gemütliches Leben führen zu können, ohne selbst den Finger rühren zu müssen.


Dein Gefühl tut hier ebenso wenig was zur Sache, wie mein Gefühl. Vielleicht solltest du daran mal arbeiten und dich mal selbst reflektieren, statt gegen die "bösen Feministen" zu wettern. Wie wäre es mal damit? 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du sagst es selbst, durch Medien werden letztlich die Trends verbreitet. Aber Medien selbst kommen selten auf die Idee sich selbst etwas neues auszudenken und dass dann als den neuen Trend zu pushen. Und wenn, dann scheitern sie meist grandios.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich unterschätze gar nichts. Medien können 100 Produkte hypen, erfolgreich wird trotzdem nur das, was den Massen gefällt.


Grundsätzlich korrekt. Aber bevor wir uns jetzt hier in irgendwas verstricken...ich hab den Eindruck, dass du hier gerade eher von Werbung und PR sprichst. Davon ist aber nicht ausschließlich die Rede. 

Der Fernseher ist ein Massenmedium. Printmagazine und das Internet sind Massenmedien. Werbung ist ein Massenmedium. Die Tageszeitung ist ein Massenmedium. Filme, Bücher und Musik sind Medien. Auch Videospiele sind Medien. 

Medien schüren Bedürfnisse, in welcher Form auch immer. So funktionieren Videospiele, so funktioniert Werbung. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass teilweise strikte (und oft veraltete) Rollenbilder, Stereotype und eben auch Sexualisierung nach wie vor salonfähig sind. Ob nun selbst kreiert oder nicht, Medien üben enormen Einfluss aus und haben unglaublich viel Macht.  Gerade auf jüngere Menschen ist der Einfluss enorm und prägend. Und nicht nur auf jüngere Menschen. Medien können unterm Strich das ganze Weltbild eines Menschen beeinflussen, in welche Richtung auch immer. 

Es geht hier nicht ausschließlich um die Masse, sondern auch um das Invidiuum. Und Medien tragen einen enormen Beitrag zur Sozialisation eines Menschen. Und das ist ein Fakt.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal die Zeile nennen, in denen ich das auch nur angedeutet habe? Was du da schreibst, stimmt vorne und hinten nicht.


Du willst es nur nicht verstehen. Sexy Darstellung in Medien = für Männer gedacht deswegen sexistisch, viel sexyer gekleidete reale Frau = nicht sexistisch, weil sie es für sich selbst macht. 
Die Idee dahinter mag unterschiedlich sein, das Ergebnis für Männer ist aber das gleiche. 



> Hä? Feministinnen schimpfen auf andere Frauen, weil diese "attraktiver" sind? Jetzt mal ernsthaft...hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?


Ernsthaft? Du hast nicht viel Umgang mit Frauen, oder? Frauen sind sich selbst die schlimmsten Feindinnen, gerade wenn es um das Thema Männer geht.



> Aber mal unabhängig davon...Die Wahrheit ist: Es ist eine Sache, sich selbst in Szene zu setzen, weil man es selbst will. Das ist vollkommen okay und widerspricht keinesfalls dem Grundgedanken des Feminismus.   Man(n) darf das dann auch hübsch und sexy finden. Es ist aber eine andere Sache, von anderen sexualisiert zu werden, obwohl man das vielleicht selbst gar nicht will. Dann wird's nämlich in der Tat übergriffig und sei es in noch so "kleinem" Rahmen. Und das ist dann sehr wohl auch ein Problem der Männer.


Sorry, wenn ich eine hübsche Frau auf der Straße sehe, dann schaue ich, das ist nicht sexistisch sondern Biologie. Wenn die Frau damit ein Problem hat, dann darf sie eben nicht in die Öffentlichkeit oder muss eine Burka tragen. Was sie nicht kann ist mir verbieten sie anzuschauen - und sie ggf. in meinen Gedanken als Sexobjekt zu sehen. Denn die Gedanken sind Frei. 

Mich persönlich stört es übrigens nicht, wenn mich Frauen anschauen, selbst wenn sie alt und hässlich sind. Ich nehme das als Lob wahr. Und die Frauen die ich kenne sehen das ähnlich. 



> Wie war das noch mit der Bubble?





> Sagte der, der seine Ansichten in aller Regelmäßigkeit mit "ich kenne" oder "in meinem Umfeld" oder "mein Gefühl" erklärt.


Wobei meine Bubble scheinbar mehr soziale Schichten und Ethnien umfasst als deine, weswegen ich meine einen guten Eindruck vom Empfinden in der normalen Bevölkerung zu haben.
Was eben an meiner reichhaltigen Lebenserfahrung und auch meinem Beruf geschuldet ist, der mich viel rumbringt. 



> Keiner. Und? Heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht funktionieren kann. Aber mal nebenbei: Was hat das mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun?


Du hattest gefragt. Und wie du selbst feststellen musstest gibt es in deinem gesamten Umfeld scheinbar keine einzige Person, die in dieses Ausnahmeschema passt. Also scheint es ja doch die Regel zu sein. 
Was es mit dem Thema zu tun hat? Akademikerinnen begrenzen ihr "Jagdrevier" künstlich und laufen Gefahr, deswegen als verbitterte Feministin zu enden... dabei ist es dann eben sexistisch gegen Männer, wenn die aufgrund schlechterer Bildung nicht als Partner in Frage kommen. 



> Dein Gefühl tut hier ebenso wenig was zur Sache, wie mein Gefühl. Vielleicht solltest du daran mal arbeiten und dich mal selbst reflektieren, statt gegen die "bösen Feministen" zu wettern. Wie wäre es mal damit?


Ich mag Alice Schwarzer, sie ist eine Feministin, die ich für ihren jahrzehntelangen Kampf für die Gleichberechtigung respektiere. 
Die meisten aktuellen Feministen kommen mir hingegen nur wie Jammerlappen vor, die in eine Wohlstandsgesellschaft geboren wurden und nur an ihren eigenen Vorteil denken. 



> Medien schüren Bedürfnisse, in welcher Form auch immer. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass teilweise strikte (und oft veraltete) Rollenbilder und eben auch Sexualisierung nach wie vor salonfähig sind. Ob nun selbst kreiert oder nicht, Medien üben enormen Einfluss aus und haben unglaublich viel Macht.  Gerade auf jüngere Menschen ist der Einfluss enorm und prägend.


Du unterschätzt die Konsumenten. Die können zwischen wertevermittelnden Filmen / Serien / Spielen und denen, die nur der Unterhaltung dienen, schon sehr gut unterscheiden. Das gilt übrigens auch für Kinder. 
Die Konsumenten wählen das Medium bzw. dessen gebotenen Inhalt, nicht das Medium den Konsumenten.

Und selbst wer sich von Medien negativ beeinflussen lässt, wenn er in einem gesunden sozialem Umfeld lebt, dann wird er schon schnell lernen, was gut und richtig ist und was nicht geht.


----------



## RoteGarde (4. April 2021)

Also zusammengefasst bedeutet der Artikel das wir Männer total verzerrte Frauenbilder spendiert bekommen weil die Japaner wahnsinnig große Komplexe haben und das irgendwie kompensieren müssen ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du willst es nur nicht verstehen. Sexy Darstellung in Medien = für Männer gedacht deswegen sexistisch, viel sexyer gekleidete reale Frau = nicht sexistisch, weil sie es für sich selbst macht.
> Die Idee dahinter mag unterschiedlich sein, das Ergebnis für Männer ist aber das gleiche.


Ich zitiere mal an der Stelle mich selbst: 


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Unterm Strich finde ich Fan-Service nicht besonders verwerflich.


Den Rest kannst du im besagten Post weiter oben nachlesen. 

Aber ja...korrekt. Wenn eine Frau sich selbst dafür entscheidet, sich freizügig zu zeigen, dann hat das mit Sexismus nichts zu tun. Sie entscheidet selbst, wie sie sich zeigt. Was sie zeigt, warum sie es zeigt...liegt alles bei ihr selbst. Das ist ihr Recht. Selbstbestimmung und so. Da in diesem Fall keiner in ihr Selbstbestimmungsrecht eingreift und sie sie von ihrem Recht gebraucht macht, liegt es schon in der Natur der Sache, dass das kein Sexismus sein kann. Selbstbestimmung, Feminismus und Freizügigkeit schließen einander keinesfalls aus. 

Sexistisch wäre es, wenn man sie daraufhin nur auf diese Darstellung, wie auch immer die jetzt aussehen mag, reduziert und den Menschen dahinter nicht mehr sieht. Oder sie aufgrund dessen beleidigt, ihr sagt, sie solle an den Herd oder sonst was. Dazu wiederum hat keiner das Recht. Ist halt nur leider immer noch Alltag.

Und das ist kein "Frauenproblem". Aber selbst wenn es so wäre, heißt das nicht, dass Männer keine Verantwortung für ihr Verhalten tragen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich eine hübsche Frau auf der Straße sehe, dann schaue ich, das ist nicht sexistisch sondern Biologie.


Und damit nimmst du dich aus besagter Verantwortung und sprichst dir gleichzeitig selbst die Fähigkeit ab, dich zurückzuhalten. Weil "Biologie"... Wow...

Es geht nicht um einen flüchtigen Blick aufs Gesamtbild, was ja durchaus okay ist. Es geht hier gerade eindeutig um Sexualisierung. Entweder hast du das bei dieser Aussage aus den Augen verloren, oder du guckst Frauen in aller Öffentlichkeit tatsächlich direkt auf den Arsch oder die Brüste. Und das wäre doch ziemlich gruselig und absolut respektlos. Und sexualisierend obendrein.

Das hat nichts mit Biologie zu tun, sondern mit Sozialisation. Dafür sind wir doch weit genug entwickelt. Auch wenn das bezüglich deiner Person durchaus in Frage gestellt werden kann, wenn ich mir deine Aussage hierzu so durchlese. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn die Frau damit ein Problem hat, dann darf sie eben nicht in die Öffentlichkeit oder muss eine Burka tragen.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was sie nicht kann ist mir verbieten sie anzuschauen - und sie ggf. in meinen Gedanken als Sexobjekt zu sehen. Denn die Gedanken sind Frau.


Ich würde gerne überdeutlich was dazu sagen, aber das lasse ich besser bleiben. Bei diesen Worten würde dir selbst die gemäßigtste aller Feministinnen den Marsch blasen. 

Ich frage jetzt mal ganz ohne Sarkasmus: Woher nimmst du dir das Recht, andere einfach anzugucken? Welches Gesetz oder welche gesellschaftlichen Werte und Normen geben dieses Recht? Woher nimmst du die Vermutung, dass man dir das Gucken nicht verbieten kann? 

Sie kann dir vielleicht nicht verbieten, so über sie zu denken...aber doch, sie kann dir durchaus verbieten, sie anzuglotzen, wenn sie es bemerkt und sich dadurch belästigt fühlt. Dieses Recht hat sie definitiv. Auch hier wieder: Selbstbestimmungsrecht. Jeder bestimmt selber, wie weit der andere gehen darf. Und wenn Frau der Meinung ist, dass Blicke schon zu viel sind, dann hat man das zu akzeptieren. 

Des einen Recht ist des anderen Pflicht. Völlig egal, wie "banal" das einem selbst erscheinen mag. Das spielt keine Rolle. Recht bleibt Recht. Gilt selbstverständlich auch umgekehrt, für Männer. 

Kein klares "Ja"? Dann heißt es automatisch "nein". Alles andere ist übergriffiges Verhalten, auch wenn es "nur" Blicke sind. Auch wenn Blicke allein in der Praxis nicht geahndet werden, hat man trotzdem nicht automatisch die Erlaubnis oder gar das Recht einfach zu glotzen. 

Und zu sagen "Dann darf Frau eben nicht raus" setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf. Respektloser geht es kaum noch, wenn wir das Thema nicht noch weiter führen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei meine Bubble scheinbar mehr soziale Schichten und Ethnien umfasst als deine, weswegen ich meine einen guten Eindruck vom Empfinden in der normalen Bevölkerung zu haben.
> Was eben an meiner reichhaltigen Lebenserfahrung und auch meinem Beruf geschuldet ist, der mich viel rumbringt.


Du sagst es... "scheinbar". Nicht definitiv. Urteile also bitte nicht über Dinge, von denen du nichts weißt.  

Ob deine Bubble nun zusätzlich noch ein, zwei andere Ethnien umfasst, spielt keine Rolle (wenn's denn überhaupt wahr ist). Es bleibt eine Bubble und damit hast du keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit deiner Aussage. 

Dieses Teilthema wäre jetzt für mich abgehakt. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du unterschätzt die Konsumenten. Die können zwischen wertevermittelnden Filmen / Serien / Spielen und denen, die nur der Unterhaltung dienen, schon sehr gut unterscheiden. Das gilt übrigens auch für Kinder.
> Die Konsumenten wählen das Medium bzw. dessen gebotenen Inhalt, nicht das Medium den Konsumenten.


Das ändert doch aber überhaupt nichts aus meiner Aussage.  Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Ganz im Gegenteil. Medien sind Informationsträger zwischen Sender und Empfänger. Dazu gehören natürlich zwei (oder viiiiel mehr, bzgl. Massenmedien). 

Aber selbstständiges Auswählen ist nicht gleich kritisches Hinterfragen des Medieninhaltes. Selbstständiges Auswählen allein macht einen Menschen noch lange nicht medienkompetent. Wäre dem so, wäre jedes 5jährige Kind bereits vollkommen medienkompetent.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. April 2021)

Diese ganzen Diskussionen sind völlig unnötig. Zumal diese Spiele wahrscheinlich 90-95% Nischenspiele sind und eben für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe gemacht sind. Leute, die das nicht mögen, die brauchen das doch einfach nicht kaufen.

Sex ist das normalste der Welt. Schon zu früheren Zeiten wurden Frauen und Männer nackt gemalt und gezeigt. Heute findet das eben so in digitaler Form statt.
Es ist aber mittlerweile eine kleine Minderheit unterwegs, die in ihrer argen Prüderei alles verteufeln und meinen ihr moralisches Gedankengut anderen überstülpen zu wollen und meinen, jeder hätte sich daran zu richten. 

Meine Empfehlung ist da, dass sich diese Leute einfach von solchen Spielen fernhalten und Spiele zocken, die ihren wünschen entsprechen. Das wäre der einfachste Weg.
Es gibt heute so unendlich viele Spiele, da ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich frage jetzt mal ganz ohne Sarkasmus: Woher nimmst du dir das Recht, andere einfach anzugucken? Welches Gesetz oder welche gesellschaftlichen Werte und Normen geben dieses Recht? Woher nimmst du die Vermutung, dass man dir das Gucken nicht verbieten kann?
> 
> Sie kann dir vielleicht nicht verbieten, so über sie zu denken...aber doch, sie kann dir durchaus verbieten, sie anzuglotzen, wenn sie es bemerkt und sich dadurch belästigt fühlt. Dieses Recht hat sie definitiv. Auch hier wieder: Selbstbestimmungsrecht. Jeder bestimmt selber, wie weit der andere gehen darf. Und wenn Frau der Meinung ist, dass Blicke schon zu viel sind, dann hat man das zu akzeptieren.


Welches rechtsverbindliche Gesetz verbietet es frage ich Dich !

Wenn eine Frau im Mini Bikini zum Baden geht wird sie warum auch immer Blicke auf sich ziehen, dann aber das "verbieten zu wollen" ist einfach nur eine lächerliche Forderung.
Einen möglichst normalen Badeanzug zu tragen wäre hier der einzige Ausweg !

Ach ja, die Gedanken sind frei, überall und für jeden !
Fraglich ist es wenn da jemand dran rütteln will.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. April 2021)

Sayaka schrieb:


> ja wollte auch nicht sagen, dass alle Cosplayer sexy Outfits machen, das wäre auch langweilig und ist natürlich von Person zu Person unterschiedlich. Meine Shootings gehen von epischer Rüstung mit undenlich vielen Stunden Arbeitszeit bis sexy Nier Bunny Outfit, hatte aber noch nie eine Cosplayerin die sexy Charakter überhaupt nicht mochte. Auf meinem Instagram Profil sieht man eh glaub ich ziemlich gut was ich meine.



Meine Güte, mich hätte es fast vom Sofa gehaut, ein einziger Sündenpfuhl voll mit nackter Haut und sogar hautengen Bodysuits!
Hinfort Lüstling!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich frage jetzt mal ganz ohne Sarkasmus: Woher nimmst du dir das Recht, andere einfach anzugucken? Welches Gesetz oder welche gesellschaftlichen Werte und Normen geben dieses Recht? Woher nimmst du die Vermutung, dass man dir das Gucken nicht verbieten kann?
> 
> Sie kann dir vielleicht nicht verbieten, so über sie zu denken...aber doch, sie kann dir durchaus verbieten, sie anzuglotzen, wenn sie es bemerkt und sich dadurch belästigt fühlt. Dieses Recht hat sie definitiv. Auch hier wieder: Selbstbestimmungsrecht. Jeder bestimmt selber, wie weit der andere gehen darf. Und wenn Frau der Meinung ist, dass Blicke schon zu viel sind, dann hat man das zu akzeptieren.
> 
> ...



Meine Güte, ich hab mich echt blenden lassen.
Ich dachte du hättest von "Recht" ein wenig Ahnung, aber tatsächlich hast du sowas von keine Ahnung, daß es ja schon weh tut.
Wohl viel Schaumschlägerei... .
Es fehlt nur noch, daß man Spiritogre die Augen aussticht wegen zuviel perversen "Schauens", gelle. 
"Urteile also bitte nicht über Dinge, von denen du nichts weißt" - solltest du dir als Wahlspruch auf die Stirn tätowieren, damit du jeden morgen nach dem Aufstehen daran erinnert wirst.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es ist aber mittlerweile eine kleine Minderheit unterwegs, die in ihrer argen Prüderei alles verteufeln und meinen ihr moralisches Gedankengut anderen überstülpen zu wollen und meinen, jeder hätte sich daran zu richten.



Wie treffend.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Welches rechtsverbindliche Gesetz verbietet es frage ich Dich !
> Wenn eine Frau im Mini Bikini zum Baden geht wird sie warum auch immer Blicke auf sich ziehen, dann aber das "verbieten zu wollen" ist einfach nur eine lächerliche Forderung.
> Einen möglichst normalen Badeanzug zu tragen wäre hier der einzige Ausweg !
> Ach ja, die Gedanken sind frei, überall und für jeden !
> Fraglich ist es wenn da jemand dran rütteln will.



Keine Sorge er wird sich irgendwas schon zusammenschwurbeln und es dann als rechtsgültig verkaufen.
Denk dran - du hast auf den Boden zu schauen du Perversling, geht ja gar nicht, daß du die arme Frau mit deinen lüsternen Augen belästigst.
Scheuklappen beim ersten Verstoß, bei Wiederholungstätern wie dem Spiritogre erwartet einen das Ausstechen der Augen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. April 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Welches rechtsverbindliche Gesetz verbietet es frage ich Dich !
> 
> Wenn eine Frau im Mini Bikini zum Baden geht wird sie warum auch immer Blicke auf sich ziehen, dann aber das "verbieten zu wollen" ist einfach nur eine lächerliche Forderung.
> Einen möglichst normalen Badeanzug zu tragen wäre hier der einzige Ausweg !
> ...





LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ich hab mich echt blenden lassen.
> Ich dachte du hättest von "Recht" ein wenig Ahnung, aber tatsächlich hast du sowas von keine Ahnung, daß es ja schon weh tut.
> Wohl viel Schaumschlägerei... .
> Es fehlt nur noch, daß man Spiritogre die Augen aussticht wegen zuviel perversen "Schauens", gelle.
> ...


Wow...hier fühlen sich zwei Hunde aber ganz schön getroffen und der eine namens Larry bellt ja richtig laut vor Schmerzen, statt sein angebliches Wissen zu nutzen, den vermeintlichen Irrtum konstruktiv aufzuklären, damit wir alle was davon haben.  

Dass man mal einen flüchtigen Blick wirft und jemanden als attraktiv oder hübsch bezeichnet, ist völlig normal und dagegen hab ich gar nix gesagt. Aber offensichtlich mangelt es euch beiden komplett an der Fähigkeit, Texte zu verstehen. 

Es geht hier um Sexualisierung und die Reduzierung auf den Körper und körperliche Reize. Das ist Thema. In diesem Kontext war Spiritogres Kommentar nun mal nicht angebracht und sowieso völlig respektlos. Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?  

Und  natürlich hat man das Recht, selbst zu entscheiden, ob man angeguckt werden will oder nicht. Dass das in der Praxis nicht zu verhindern ist, weiß ich sehr wohl. Ich weiß auch, dass dadurch kein Schaden entsteht. Übrigens weiß ich auch, dass das bloße gucken völlig banal ist. Und doch ändert das nichts an meiner Aussage. Wenn ich - oder eben die Frau - merke, dass ich angeglotzt werde, dann hab ich doch das Recht zu sagen "Lass das bleiben". Dieses Recht habt auch ihr beide. Nennt sich Selbstbestimmungsrecht.

Ich bin selbst kein Freund dieser Bezeichnung und eigentlich hasse ich es sogar, aber ihr beiden erfüllt hier gerade das Klischee des "weißen cis-Mannes" und männlicher Fragilität. Ihr reagiert, als hätte man euch ins Gesicht geboxt. 

Dabei ging es in diesem speziellen Punkt sicher nicht darum, das "gucken" pauschal zu verbieten. Sondern darum, klar zu machen, dass jeder selbstbestimmt entscheiden kann, was er tut und wie weit andere bei ihm/ihr gehen können und dass andere das gefälligst zu akzeptieren haben. Auch wenn's nur Blicke sind. Und darum, dass man eben nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass jede Frau das geil findet und man deswegen automatisch, wenn man es nicht weiß, von einem "Nein" ausgehen sollte. 

An der Stelle zieh ich in dieser Debatte auch den Schlussstrich. Ich bin raus. Das wird mir zu doof und mittlerweile haben wir uns sowieso etwas zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. April 2021)

Och wie süss, steht man mit dem Arsch zur Wand, macht man sich rar.

Welche betroffenen Hunde eigentlich ?
Eine versteckte Beleidigung mal wieder ?

Und die eigene Medizin mögen wir auch nicht, selbst in kleinsten "Dosen"
(extra für Dich in "", nicht das Du glaubst ich fülle Teile von Dir in Dosen ab )

Wenn man falsch verstanden wird, liegt es oft daran sich nicht richtig auszudrücken, aber klar ... alle Anderen sind das Problem. 

Und schön das Du Dich mit Deinem verwendeten Vokabular selbst outest aus welcher Richtung der Wind weht.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. April 2021)

könnte man bitte zum Thema zurückkommen statt sich hier gegenseitig anzugiften. Jedes mal das selbe hier


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. April 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Welche betroffenen Hunde eigentlich ?
> Eine versteckte Beleidigung mal wieder ?


Das Sprichwort "Getroffene Hunde bellen" ist dir nicht geläufig? 

Aber wie auch immer. Ich geh jetzt Harry Potter gucken.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und  natürlich hat man das Recht, selbst zu entscheiden, ob man angeguckt werden will oder nicht. Dass das in der Praxis nicht zu verhindern ist, weiß ich sehr wohl. Ich weiß auch, dass dadurch kein Schaden entsteht. Übrigens weiß ich auch, dass das bloße gucken völlig banal ist. Und doch ändert das nichts an meiner Aussage. Wenn ich - oder eben die Frau - merke, dass ich angeglotzt werde, dann hab ich doch das Recht zu sagen "Lass das bleiben". Dieses Recht habt auch ihr beide. Nennt sich Selbstbestimmungsrecht.


Nein habt ihr nicht, ihr könnt weggehen wenn es euch stört aber ihr könnt mir im öffentlichen Raum keine Vorschriften machen, wohin ich schaue. Die Selbstbestimmung liegt im weggehen, anderen Vorschriften machen ist ein Eingriff in die Selbstbestimmung des anderen.

Edit: Da gibt es gar nichts zu lachen @RedDragon20 , deine Selbstbestimmung liegt darin, mir nicht unter die Augen zu kommen. Das ist alles. Informiere dich mal, was Selbstbestimmung ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein habt ihr nicht, ihr könnt weggehen wenn es euch stört aber ihr könnt mir im öffentlichen Raum keine Vorschriften machen, wohin ich schaue. Die Selbstbestimmung liegt im weggehen, anderen Vorschriften machen ist ein Eingriff in die Selbstbestimmung des anderen.


natürlich kann man es dir verbieten und dir etwa auch Hausverbot erteilen wenn die Frau sich beschwert beim Personal dass sie in der Disco/Schwimmbad/Lokal wo auch immer sich penedrant angegafft fühlt von einer Person oder sogar gestalkt wird innerhalb des Gebäudes von jenem Gaffer. Natürlich kann auch das Personal dir sagen dass du das zu unterlasen hast oder gehen musst, wenn es denen direkt selbst auffällt, dass jemand den Frauen dauernd auf den Hintern glotzt und diese davon sichtlich genervt sind. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn man da nicht dagegen vorgehen könnte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein habt ihr nicht, ihr könnt weggehen wenn es euch stört aber ihr könnt mir im öffentlichen Raum keine Vorschriften machen, wohin ich schaue. Die Selbstbestimmung liegt im weggehen, anderen Vorschriften machen ist ein Eingriff in die Selbstbestimmung des anderen.
> 
> Edit: Da gibt es gar nichts zu lachen @RedDragon20 , deine Selbstbestimmung liegt darin, mir nicht unter die Augen zu kommen. Das ist alles. Informiere dich mal, was Selbstbestimmung ist.


Was LOX-TT sagt. Die Selbstbestimmung liegt hier darin, selbst zu entscheiden, wie weit andere bei der eigenen Person gehen können. Wenn Frau sich gern auf den Arsch gucken lässt, ist das okay. Wenn sie das nicht gern hat und es entsprechend kommuniziert, hast du das gefälligst zu respektieren und zu achten. Dann hast du sie auch nicht mehr direkt anzuglotzen. Punkt. 

Selbst wenn es nicht per Gesetz verboten ist, ist es zumindest doch höchst respektlos und anmaßend. Wenn du Frauen unerlaubt auf den Arsch glotzt und dir gedanklich daran einen runterholst, ist das von Respekt und Achtung weit entfernt. Blicke mögen banal sein, aber Sexismus fängt nicht erst bei der Stellenausschreibung für eine Arbeitsstelle an, sondern bei sozialer Interaktion im kleinsten Rahmen. 

Dass du dich dabei auch noch mit "Ist halt Biologie" raus redest (von deinen anderen Aussagen mal abgesehen) und dich damit aus der Verantwortung ziehst, zeigt eigentlich nur ein durch und durch sexistisches Weltbild. Übrigens auch ein extrem verzerrtes Männerbild. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass Männer Opfer ihrer Triebe und nicht verantwortlich für ihre Taten sind... Weiterführend heißt das: Ein Stalker oder Vergewaltiger kann also nix für seine Tat, weil..."Biologie" halt. Sexualtrieb und so, ne? Oder Provokation durch zu knappe Kleidung. Wo wir auch bei "Victim Blaming" (Täter/Opfer-Umkehr) wären. Und nein, ich übertreibe hier nicht, da das die konsequente Fortsetzung  wäre. 

Ich will dir damit keinesfalls ans Bein pinkeln, aber diese Aussage halte ich für höchst fragwürdig, wenn nicht gar gefährlich. 

Das aber nur mal als Anmerkung.  Ich pack dich jetzt auf die Ignorieren-Liste und wir beenden diese Diskussion. 

Schönen Ostermontag noch.


----------



## xaan (5. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ihr könnt mir im öffentlichen Raum keine Vorschriften machen, wohin ich schaue.



Mit dem Glotzen ist es wie mit dem Furzen im Aufzug. Es ist nicht verboten. Aber wenn man es tut, braucht man sich nicht über angewiederte Gesichter beschweren. Man muss nicht immer alles tun nur weil's nicht verboten ist.


----------



## Sanador (5. April 2021)

Hier haben wir einen Interessanten Forumsverlauf:
"Von fanservice in japanischen Rollenspielen zu Gaffen in der Öffentlichkeit". 

Nun ja, jetzt zum Topic

Im "Let's talk about Sex" wird angenommen, dass die Japaner deutlich offener mit Sex umgehen. Doch wieso sind dann bis heute pornografische Inhalte in Japan zensiert?
Dass japanische Rollenspiele gezielt für den Westen entwicklet werden, halte ich ebenso für eine gewagte These. Denn wieso werden viele Spiele erst später bei uns veröffentlich oder manchmal überhaupt nicht?

Im Teil "Wie für uns gemacht" wird gesagt, dass viele Japaner keine Zeit für Rollenspiele haben. Ist das bei uns anders? Wenn jemand außerhalb von beispielsweise München oder Hamburg lebt, aber in der Stadt angestellt/arbeitet, hat auch ein sehr stressiges Leben.

Nun zu meiner persönlichen Meinung zu Fanservice in Gänze.
Fanservice war auch im Westen bis ca 2014 etwas völlig normales. Oder wurde Ashley aus *Mass Effect 3* nicht "generalüberholt", um die Zielgruppe besser ansprechen zu können oder dass Tris aus *The Witcher 2* völlig nackt im *Playboy* war?
Wieso nach 2014 alles anders wurde, wisst ihr sicherlich noch. 
Daher hat es mich nie gestört, wenn eine holde Maid etwas weniger an hatte, und auch wurde ich als Mann nicht verunischert, wenn der strahlende Held brauchfrei sein Six-Pack zur Schau stellte.
Nackte Haut in Spielen machen mich nicht automaitsch zum Perversling, genausowenig wie mich  Shooter zum Mörder machen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (5. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wow...hier fühlen sich zwei Hunde aber ganz schön getroffen und der eine namens Larry bellt ja richtig laut vor Schmerzen, statt sein angebliches Wissen zu nutzen, den vermeintlichen Irrtum konstruktiv aufzuklären, damit wir alle was davon haben.


Man kann bei Überzeugungstätern und Extremisten nichts konstruktiv aufklären oder erklären - jedes Wort ist verschwendete Zeit und die Forderung desselben ist genau das - gezielte Hinhaltetaktik ohne Mehrwert, um die Zeit des anderen zu verschwenden.
Ich habe schon viel zuviel Zeit mit dir verschwendet, jetzt seh ich aber zum ersten Mal hinter deine Fassade.
Meine Zeit verschwende ich nicht weiter mit dem Lesen und Reagieren auf deine Posts.
Willkommen auf der Ignorelist als die Nummer 2.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. April 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Meine Zeit verschwende ich nicht weiter mit dem Lesen und Reagieren auf deine Posts.
> Willkommen auf der Ignorelist als die Nummer 2.


Ich bitte drum.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. April 2021)

Klasse. Ne Community, bei der sich Mitglieder gegenseitig auf Ignore stellen. Da kann man ja echt stolz auf seine Mitgliedschaft sein....


----------



## Sagittariuz (5. April 2021)

Mal ne ganz verrückte Idee: Wie wäre es, wenn man ein Spiel einfach nicht kauft, wenn einem bestimmte Inhalte nicht gefallen?


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Klasse. Ne Community, bei der sich Mitglieder gegenseitig auf Ignore stellen. Da kann man ja echt stolz auf seine Mitgliedschaft sein....


Wenn man sich nicht im Hamsterrad drehen oder dauernd triggern lassen will, finde ich das schon legitim.
Habe da auch so ein paar Kandidaten.

Mit einigen Leuten kommt man halt nicht klar und dann eckt man dauernd an.
So kann man es vermeiden.



Sagittariuz schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz verrückte Idee: Wie wäre es, wenn man ein Spiel einfach nicht kauft, wenn einem bestimmte Inhalte nicht gefallen?


Machen die meisten doch sicher so.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. April 2021)

Warum müssen solche Themen eigentlich immer so eskalieren?

Man muss es ja nicht gut finden, aber solange es keine eindeutig minderjährig dargestellten Charaktere (was es in einigen Mangas/Animes/JRPGs/Visual Novels leider gibt) sind oder sexuelle Gewalt dargestellt wird, bleibt ist es meiner Meinung nach einfach eine persönliche Geschmacksfrage. Warum man sich dabei immer wieder (zum Glück zumindest hier im Forum nur virtuell) an die Gurgel gehen muss, ist mir immer wieder ein Rätsel.

Letztendlich sind wir doch alle hier, weil wir ein gemeinsames Interesse/Hobby teilen: Videospiele verschiedenster Art. Der eine mag Strategie- und Aufbauspiele, andere blutige Metzelspiele oder Online Shooter, der nächste Point & Click Adventures oder Casual Games, wieder andere Rennspiele, Sportspiele oder eben JRPGs/Visual Novels mit leicht bekleideten virtuellen Damen.

Man muss ja andere Meinungen nicht immer teilen und gut finden, aber ich finde, ab und zu kann man sie auch einfach mal akzeptieren, sofern sie nicht zu sehr aus dem Rahmen fallen und anderen in irgendeiner Weise Schaden zufügen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. April 2021)

Sagittariuz schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz verrückte Idee: Wie wäre es, wenn man ein Spiel einfach nicht kauft, wenn einem bestimmte Inhalte nicht gefallen?



Zugegeben, die Diskussion hier im Thread ging weniger um das Thema an sich, aber im Artikel geht es ja weniger ums "nicht gefallen", sondern darum, woher diese Darstellung kommt und was das für Konsequenzen haben kann. 

Wobei ich - wie ich in meinem ersten Post hier im Thread schon anführte - der Meinung bin, dass das kein Problem ist, was rein auf Japan zurück zuführen ist.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (6. April 2021)

Die besten Spiele kommen aus Japan.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. April 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> natürlich kann man es dir verbieten und dir etwa auch Hausverbot erteilen wenn die Frau sich beschwert beim Personal dass sie in der Disco/Schwimmbad/Lokal wo auch immer sich penedrant angegafft fühlt von einer Person oder sogar gestalkt wird innerhalb des Gebäudes von jenem Gaffer. Natürlich kann auch das Personal dir sagen dass du das zu unterlasen hast oder gehen musst, wenn es denen direkt selbst auffällt, dass jemand den Frauen dauernd auf den Hintern glotzt und diese davon sichtlich genervt sind. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn man da nicht dagegen vorgehen könnte.


Das ist ja kein öffentlicher Raum sondern wäre Hausrecht. Da kann der Betreiber  ja nach eigenem Ermessen handeln.
Außerdem ist stalken etc. etwas völlig anderes. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was LOX-TT sagt. Die Selbstbestimmung liegt hier darin, selbst zu entscheiden, wie weit andere bei der eigenen Person gehen können. Wenn Frau sich gern auf den Arsch gucken lässt, ist das okay. Wenn sie das nicht gern hat und es entsprechend kommuniziert, hast du das gefälligst zu respektieren und zu achten. Dann hast du sie auch nicht mehr direkt anzuglotzen. Punkt.


Nein, aber niemand hindert sie daran mir aus den Augen zu gehen sodass ich nicht mehr glotzen kann.



> Selbst wenn es nicht per Gesetz verboten ist, ist es zumindest doch höchst respektlos und anmaßend. Wenn du Frauen unerlaubt auf den Arsch glotzt und dir gedanklich daran einen runterholst, ist das von Respekt und Achtung weit entfernt. Blicke mögen banal sein, aber Sexismus fängt nicht erst bei der Stellenausschreibung für eine Arbeitsstelle an, sondern bei sozialer Interaktion im kleinsten Rahmen.


Ochje...

Wir alle werden übrigens ständig Opfer von "Sexismus". Gut aussehende Menschen haben es im Job nämlich erheblich leichter, weil das andere Geschlecht auf sie abfährt. Das gilt für Männer und Frauen. Habe ich oft genug erlebt.



> Dass du dich dabei auch noch mit "Ist halt Biologie" raus redest (von deinen anderen Aussagen mal abgesehen) und dich damit aus der Verantwortung ziehst, zeigt eigentlich nur ein durch und durch sexistisches Weltbild. Übrigens auch ein extrem verzerrtes Männerbild. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass Männer Opfer ihrer Triebe und nicht verantwortlich für ihre Taten sind... Weiterführend heißt das: Ein Stalker oder Vergewaltiger kann also nix für seine Tat, weil..."Biologie" halt. Sexualtrieb und so, ne? Oder Provokation durch zu knappe Kleidung. Wo wir auch bei "Victim Blaming" (Täter/Opfer-Umkehr) wären. Und nein, ich übertreibe hier nicht, da das die konsequente Fortsetzung  wäre.
> 
> Ich will dir damit keinesfalls ans Bein pinkeln, aber diese Aussage halte ich für höchst fragwürdig, wenn nicht gar gefährlich.


Du eskalierst, ich sprach vom normalen Anschauen von jemanden, den man zufällig auf der Straße sieht und der einen optisch anspricht. 
Wir sind sozialisierte Menschen und haben unsere Triebe entsprechend unter Kontrolle. Die Ausnahmen die gegen den Willen eines anderen übergreifend agieren sind selbstverständlich ein Problem und gehören bestraft.


----------



## xaan (6. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, aber niemand hindert sie daran mir aus den Augen zu gehen sodass ich nicht mehr glotzen kann.


Die Frage ist dann aber schon, ob wir das so akzeptieren wollen, dass der öffentliche Raum denen "gehört", die passiv-aggressiv alles ausreizen, bis an den Rand des gerade-so-eben-nicht-verbotenen? Und wem das nicht passt, der muss halt ins Private flüchten? Wäre umgekehrt nicht viel schöner für alle? Ein bisschen Rücksicht anstatt egoistisches _"mir doch egal, kannst ja gehen"_?


----------



## Spiritogre (6. April 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist dann aber schon, ob wir das so akzeptieren wollen, dass der öffentliche Raum denen "gehört", die ihren Trieben freien Lauf lassen und wem das nicht passt, der muss halt ins Private flüchten. Wäre umgekehrt nicht viel schöner für alle?


Man muss natürlich die Situation im Auge haben. RedDragon hatte vielleicht auch die falsche Vorstellung, wovon ich spreche. Ich meinte, wenn ich irgendwo auf der Straße im Vorbeigehen eine hübsche Frau sehe, dann checke ich sie natürlich ab - genau wie Frauen das übrigens auch bei Männern machen. Das dauert maximal ein paar Sekunden und dann ist man aneinander vorbei.

Es geht also nicht darum jemanden minutenlang mit den Augen auszuziehen. Das ist natürlich unhöflich und da sollte die gute Erziehung vorbeugen. 

Übrigens auch ein interessantes Phänomen, wenn ich mit einer sehr attraktiven Freundin unterwegs bin, davon ab, dass Männer sie dauernd abchecken, was ihr übrigens durchaus schmeichelt, ist das eine Situation, wo Frauen wiederum mich dann verstärkt abchecken. Sprich, Männer gehen nur nach Aussehen und Frauen schauen, was hat der Kerl, dass er mit so einer gut aussehenden "Konkurrentin" zusammen ist? Fand ich eine sehr spannende Feststellung. Frauen schauen also oft erst auf die Frau und wenn die heraussticht, dann ist deren Mann für sie interessant.


----------



## xaan (6. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> RedDragon hatte vielleicht auch die falsche Vorstellung, wovon ich spreche. [...] Es geht also nicht darum jemanden minutenlang mit den Augen auszuziehen. Das ist natürlich unhöflich und da sollte die gute Erziehung vorbeugen.


Das mag durchaus sein, dass du das so meintest. Aber es ist nicht was RedDragon20 meinte.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um einen flüchtigen Blick aufs Gesamtbild, was ja durchaus okay ist. Es geht hier gerade eindeutig um Sexualisierung.



Von daher ist das Missverständnis dann wohl geklärt und festgestellt, dass wir in dieser Sache eigentlich alle der selben Meinung sind.


----------



## CB75 (6. April 2021)

Also ich spiele schon relativ lange, über 30 Jahre. Und habe mal explizit mehrere Frauen in meinem Freundeskreis gefragt. Interessanterweise war der Tenor ziemlich einheitlich: keine einzige würde sich durch Fanservice gestört fühlen. Ich bekam eher unabhängig voneinander die Aussage, dass heutzutage viele Menschen einfach empfindlicher?! Sie (alle zwischen knapp 30 und Mitte 40) meinten, so what, dann sind die Frauen halt (halb) nackt, ihnen wäre das egal. Dafür sind die männlichen Protagonisten oft ziemliche Muskelberge mit Sixpack. Ist doch nur Unterhaltung. Herabgesetzt fühlte sich in der Tat keine. 
Vielleicht ist das auch ein Ding der U30 Leute?


----------



## Spiritogre (6. April 2021)

CB75 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele schon relativ lange, über 30 Jahre. Und habe mal explizit mehrere Frauen in meinem Freundeskreis gefragt. Interessanterweise war der Tenor ziemlich einheitlich: keine einzige würde sich durch Fanservice gestört fühlen. Ich bekam eher unabhängig voneinander die Aussage, dass heutzutage viele Menschen einfach empfindlicher?! Sie (alle zwischen knapp 30 und Mitte 40) meinten, so what, dann sind die Frauen halt (halb) nackt, ihnen wäre das egal. Dafür sind die männlichen Protagonisten oft ziemliche Muskelberge mit Sixpack. Ist doch nur Unterhaltung. Herabgesetzt fühlte sich in der Tat keine.
> Vielleicht ist das auch ein Ding der U30 Leute?


Meine Schwester und ihre Freundinnen spielen fast ausschließlich japanische Games (mit Fanservice), der stört sie auch überhaupt nicht. 
Kritik kommt bei sowas doch immer nur von Männern, die meinen den weißen Ritter spielen zu müssen und die Frauen zu beschützen oder von Nichtspielerinnen, die das ohnehin nicht interessiert. 
Es gibt hier im Forum ja auch viele, die Anime-Stil nicht mögen. Wenn dann beides zusammenkommt, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass da gerne drüber geschimpft wird, während Nacktheit in westlichen Spielen, die meist viel expliziter ist, eben kaum aufregt.


----------



## aliman91 (6. April 2021)

Komme auch immer öfter drauf das wenn man Frauen man zu der Thematik befragt, denen das eher ziemlich egal ist. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind es tatsächlich eher Männer die meinen für Frauen einstehen zu müssen. Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Frauen juckt es nicht wie Frauen in Spielen/Filmen/Serien dargestellt werden.


----------



## xaan (6. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Schwester und ihre Freundinnen spielen fast ausschließlich japanische Games (mit Fanservice), der stört sie auch überhaupt nicht.
> Kritik kommt bei sowas doch immer nur von Männern, die meinen den weißen Ritter spielen zu müssen und die Frauen zu beschützen oder von Nichtspielerinnen, die das ohnehin nicht interessiert.
> Es gibt hier im Forum ja auch viele, die Anime-Stil nicht mögen. Wenn dann beides zusammenkommt, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass da gerne drüber geschimpft wird, während Nacktheit in westlichen Spielen, die meist viel expliziter ist, eben kaum aufregt.



Für mich ist Fanservice oft immersionsbrechend, wenn es nicht in die Spielwelt passt oder die Erklärung dafür ganz offensichtlich and den Haaren herbei gezogener Blödsinn ist (wie in MGS4).

Andersherum aber habe ich kein Problem mit Fanservice wenn damit offen umgegangen wird und es in die Spielwelt passt. Wie z.B. DoA Xtreme Beach Volleyball.

Epic NPC Man hatte vier tolle Folgen zu Rüstungen an weiblichen Charakteren in MMOs:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vI5tdORhC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3raNknAKQo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=obAd0zAFMTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Yh35uWLBQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. April 2021)

Ja, ich kenne die Videos. 

Für mich sind Bikini-Rüstungen nicht immersionsbrechend. Da diese Spiele grundsätzlich nicht realistisch sind. In solchen Spielen hält ein Level 100 Stoffmantel mehr aus als eine Level 1 Plattenrüstung. Das ist genauso blödsinnig. 

Außerdem sind Rüstungen oft verzaubert, wer sagt also, dass sie nur die Körperteile schützen, die sie auch bedecken und keine unsichtbare Aura kreieren?

Ich gehöre übrigens zu den Leuten, die bei der Wahl lieber in der hübscheren als in der stärkeren Rüssi rumlaufen. Nicht umsonst haben einige Spiele inzwischen einen "Skin"-Modus für Waffen und Rüstungen, wo man dann einfach der neuen stärkeren Rüstung das Aussehen der älteren, schwächeren Rüstung überstulpen kann.

Es sind eben letztlich Spiele und keine Real-Lebenssimulationen.


----------



## schokoeis (6. April 2021)

Da schreibt man einmal nicht "And here we go" unter den Artikel


----------



## Zybba (6. April 2021)

Klare Verfehlung deinerseits!


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. April 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wir alle werden übrigens ständig Opfer von "Sexismus". Gut aussehende Menschen haben es im Job nämlich erheblich leichter, weil das andere Geschlecht auf sie abfährt. Das gilt für Männer und Frauen. Habe ich oft genug erlebt.


Vollkommen korrekt. Opfer von Sexismus (warum du das in Anführungszeichen setzt, ist mir schleierhaft), sind wir alle. Ist jetzt aber kein Grund für sexistisches Verhalten. Eigentlich eher ein Grund, seine Ansichten mal zu reflektieren. 

Sexismus fängt, wie ich selbst schon sagte, ja schon im kleinsten Rahmen an. Da sind Themen wie Menstruation oder Verhütung oft reine Frauensache. Schwangerschaft ist reine Frauensache und wenn der Kerl einen Teil der Elternzeit übernimmt, heißt es "Wieso macht das die Frau nicht?" usw. Im Arbeitsleben haben es Frauen auch oft schwer, werden schon im Vorstellungsgespräch gleich mit Fragen nach der Familienplanung bombardiert (obwohl solche Fragen nicht mal zulässig sind). Ich könnte die Liste noch weiter führen. Davon ist einiges "Kleinkram" und mag auf den ersten Blick banal wirken, aber das hat wohl schon so ziemlich jede Frau erlebt und das andauernd. Und das ist Sexismus. 

Klischees, Stereotype und Sexismus werden schon im Kindesalter reproduziert und erlebt. Stell mal einem Kind die Frage, wie eine Frau seiner Meinung nach zu sein hat und wie ein Mann zu sein hat. Ich wette, das Kind wird mindestens ein paar dieser Dinge nennen, wenn es um die Frau geht: "Mutter", "kann Kochen", "lieb", "Macht den Haushalt und kümmert sich um das Kind" oder so. Gewiss wird auch die ein oder andere schlechte Eigenschaft genannt, die so vielleicht gar nicht zutreffen muss, wie etwa "ist schwach" oder so. Natürlich werden auch Männern nach wie vor Eigenschaften und damit Erwartungen zugesprochen, die sie zu erfüllen haben. Jetzt sind wir bei Rollenbildern und damit auch bei der medialen Darstellung. 

Und  Medien reproduzieren dieses Bild nach wie vor. Im Kinderfernsehen sind nach wie vor mehr männliche Protagonisten  diejenigen, die die treibende Kraft im Plot sind und in ihren Eigenschaften deutlich ausgewogener. Der Trend verschiebt sich zwar gefühlt hin zur starken weiblichen Identifikationsfigur, aber immernoch sind weibliche Identifikationsfiguren, die nicht nur eine Nebenrolle einnehmen, unterpräsentiert und  werden eben immer noch häufig stereotypische Eigenschaften reduziert. 

Solche Stereotype finden sich auch in der Werbung, bei Spielzeug oder bei der Kleidung wieder. Bei Mädchen als Zielgruppe dominieren softe und warme Farben, langsame und schön ruhige Musik und es werden meist häusliche (rosa-rote Puppenhäuser) und soziale Bezüge genommen. Bei den Jungen wiederum dominieren kontrastreiche Farben, schnelle Schnitte und die zukünftige Berufswelt ist häufiger Bezug, als bei Mädchen. Auch wird oft abenteuerliches Erleben (Comichelden, Dinosaurier o.ä.)  thematisiert. 

Kinder brauchen strikte Geschlechtervorstellungen, um sich überhaupt orientieren zu können. Und freilich verschiebt sich der Trend spürbar nach und nach in eine andere Richtung. Aber nach wie vor werden Sexismus und Klischees reproduziert, sowohl im Alltag, als auch medial. Und es hört halt nicht beim Kinderfernsehen und bei der Werbung für Kinder auf, sondern geht später eben weiter zur Sexualisierung und der Reduzierung auf körperliche Reize. 

Hast du dich übrigens schon mal in Kommentarspalten auf diversen Social Media-Kanälen umgeguckt? Gerade verbale Gewalt geht da vorrangig von Männern aus. Manchmal bin ich ernsthaft entsetzt, wenn da neben "Geh lieber in die Küche, wo du hin gehörst, und mach mir n Sandwich" von "dich sollte man mal richtig durchvögeln" oder "Ich hoffe, du wirst mal richtig vergewaltigt" gesprochen wird. Von den ganzen Dick Pics, die Männer verschicken (was übrigens sexuelle Nötigung darstellt) will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. 

Ein sehr großer Teil der Frauen hat auch ein Problem beim Gaming selbst. Den Spruch "Für ne Frau spielst du echt gut" kennen wir auch bestimmt alle. Auch das ist Sexismus und ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man auf den Trichter kommen kann, dass das ein Kompliment sein könnte. Hier werden immerhin Kompetenzen vom Geschlecht abhängig gemacht. Da hört es aber auch nicht auf. Das ist natürlich abhängig von der Community, aber sobald ne Frau den Voice-Chat betritt, gehen einige Typen ab wie Brüllaffen auf Koks. 

Freilich könnte die Dame dann auch einfach gehen, aber das löst ja eigentliche Problem nicht: Dass Frauen nach wie vor deutlich stärker und öfter und in mehr Lebensbereichen von Sexismus (und sexueller Gewalt) betroffen sind, als Männer. Ob das nun Sexualität, der Körper (Brüste, Menstruation), Arbeit oder eben Hobbys wie Gaming sind. 

Mir ist klar, dass Männer auch von all dem betroffen sein können und sich mit anderen, teilweise auch strikteren Erwartungshaltungen konfrontiert sehen. Eine "Aber Männer..."-Diskussion ist damit unnötig. Und es  ändert letztlich nix an dem Sexismusproblem gegen Frauen, die nun mal deutlich härter von Sexismus und eben auch deutlich öfter von sexueller Gewalt betroffen sind. 

Übrigens...Frauen habe gefälligst kein Bier zu trinken, dürfen nicht furzen und wenn, dann muss es nach Flieder und Einhörnern riechen. Aber alles andere ist durch und durch unweiblich und nicht schön. Frauen sind das "schöne, schwache Geschlecht" und dürfen sich nicht wie Männer aufführen. ( *ironie* )



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du eskalierst, ich sprach vom normalen Anschauen von jemanden, den man zufällig auf der Straße sieht und der einen optisch anspricht.
> Wir sind sozialisierte Menschen und haben unsere Triebe entsprechend unter Kontrolle. Die Ausnahmen die gegen den Willen eines anderen übergreifend agieren sind selbstverständlich ein Problem und gehören bestraft.


Schön, dass wir uns am Ende doch noch einig sind und das Missverständnis aufgeklärt.


----------



## xaan (6. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hast du dich übrigens schon mal in Kommentarspalten auf diversen Social Media-Kanälen umgeguckt? Gerade verbale Gewalt geht da vorrangig von Männern aus. Manchmal bin ich ernsthaft entsetzt, wenn da neben "Geh lieber in die Khe, wo du hin gehörst, und mach mir n Sandwich" von "dich sollte man mal richtig durchvögeln" oder "Ich hoffe, du wirst mal richtig vergewaltigt" gesprochen wird.


Schöne Tangente dazu: Renate Künast wurde vom Landgericht Berlin bescheinigt, dass sie Beleidigungen der Marke „Stück Scheiße“, „Drecks Fotze“, „Drecksau“ oder „***“ hinnehmen muss. (jegliche Zensur ist nicht von mir sondern passiert automatisch durch die Forensoftware  )

Der Posstillon hat das passend kommentiert: https://www.der-postillon.com/2019/09/berliner-landgericht.html

Das Kammergericht hat das Urteil später noch mal berichtigt. Aber schon schlimm, dass erst eine Instannz höher gehen muss. https://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/renate-kuenast-beleidigung-facebook-kammergericht-1.4855652


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. April 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Schöne Tangente dazu: Renate Künast wurde vom Landgericht Berlin bescheinigt, dass sie Beleidigungen der Marke „Stück Scheiße“, „Drecks Fotze“, „Drecksau“ oder „************************“ hinnehmen muss. (jegliche Zensur ist nicht von mir sondern passiert automatisch durch die Forensoftware  )
> 
> Der Posstillon hat das passend kommentiert: https://www.der-postillon.com/2019/09/berliner-landgericht.html
> 
> Das Kammergericht hat das Urteil später noch mal berichtigt. Aber schon schlimm, dass erst eine Instannz höher gehen muss. https://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/renate-kuenast-beleidigung-facebook-kammergericht-1.4855652


Ein besseres Beispiel hättest du nicht geben können. Und das ist Alltag für viele Frauen im Netz.


----------



## schokoeis (7. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein besseres Beispiel hättest du nicht geben können. Und das ist Alltag für viele Frauen im Netz.


Das hat weniger damit zu tun das Künast eine Frau ist sondern eher das sie eine unfähige und polarisierende Politikerin ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Das hat weniger damit zu tun das Künast eine Frau ist sondern eher das sie eine unfähige und polarisierende Politikerin ist.


Ich weiß nicht, wie unfähig und polarisierend sie ist. Aber Aufhänger waren in dem Fall die Kommentare, die sich gegen sie als Frau und nicht als Politikerin richteten. Die meisten solcher Kommentare richten sich nicht gegen die Kompetenzen der Frau, sondern gegen die Frau selbst.


----------



## Zybba (7. April 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> eher das sie eine unfähige und polarisierende Politikerin ist.


And here we go again


----------



## xaan (7. April 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Das hat weniger damit zu tun das Künast eine Frau ist sondern eher das sie eine unfähige und polarisierende Politikerin ist.


Die Beleidigungen gegen sie waren stark sexualisiert ("mal durchknattern bis sie wieder normal ist"). Das wird keinem männlichen Politiker gesagt, ganz egal für wie unfähig man ihn hält.


----------



## schokoeis (7. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie unfähig und polarisierend sie ist. Aber Aufhänger waren in dem Fall die Kommentare, die sich gegen sie als Frau und nicht als Politikerin richteten. Die meisten solcher Kommentare richten sich nicht gegen die Kompetenzen der Frau, sondern gegen die Frau selbst.


Beleidigungen zielen immer auf alle möglichen Merkmale ab. Wäre sie dick hätten die Leute sie auch damit beleidigt. Grund war mMn trotzdem nicht der Fakt das sie ein Frau ist, sondern ihre polarisierende Art als Politikerin.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Beleidigungen zielen immer auf alle möglichen Merkmale ab. Wäre sie dick hätten die Leute sie auch damit beleidigt. Grund war mMn trotzdem nicht der Fakt das sie ein Frau ist, sondern ihre polarisierende Art als Politikerin.


Sicherlich weil sie Politikerin ist, dennoch sind die Kommentare weit unter der Gürtellinie gewesen. Das muss einfach nicht sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Beleidigungen zielen immer auf alle möglichen Merkmale ab. Wäre sie dick hätten die Leute sie auch damit beleidigt. Grund war mMn trotzdem nicht der Fakt das sie ein Frau ist, sondern ihre polarisierende Art als Politikerin.


Das ist ja klar. Es geht aber darum, dass sie auf ihr Dasein als Frau reduziert wurde und mit stark sexistischen Anfeindungen zu kämpfen hatte. Ob sie nun als Politikerin n Halbesel ist oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle. 

Und davon können unglaublich viele Frauen ein Lied von singen. Und wie xaan schon treffend feststellte: Einem Mann hätte man diese Art verbaler Gewalt nicht um die Ohren gepfeffert. Einem Mann wird eher nicht gesagt, dass man ihm doch mal die Pfeife lutschen sollte, ohne dass er es will, wenn er in seinem Gebiet nicht besonders kompetent ist.


----------



## Jekktful (22. Juni 2021)

Ich finde es wird sehr Überdramatisiert, Klar es ist bekannt für sehr viele wie Japan mit der Sexualität umgeht. 

Die EU usw bzw die Spieler können doch froh sein dass wir sowas nicht Zensiert empfangen müssen, klar jetzt könnte man denken oh da mag es jemand (only sexy) aber nein darum geht's mir nicht. 

Klar Sex sells geht oft aber es geht mir Primär um die Freiheiten die wir habe, erfreuen wir uns doch lieber um das was wir geboten bekommen, Klar ist es hier und da mal frag würdig auf welche Art und Weise aber leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Entkryptor (23. Juni 2021)

Wow. Das war ich von der "PCGames" nicht gewohnt, dass sich ein Artikel über sexuelle Inhalte im Kern der Aufklärung über die Kultur eines anderen Landes widmet. Nur im Ansatz ein erhobener, moralischer Zeigefinger. Ja, der Zeigefinger ist LEIDER da, ABER kein Vergleich zu anderen Artikeln hier oder in der "Gamestar". Ich durfte mich endlich mal auf einen informativen Inhalt konzentrieren und etwas kulturelles lernen. Keine Politik und Erziehungskunde in meinem Wohnzimmer.
Weht hier ein neuer Wind? 

Ein guter Bericht.


----------



## Loosa (23. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Ich durfte mich endlich mal auf einen informativen Inhalt konzentrieren und etwas kulturelles lernen. Keine Politik und Erziehungskunde in meinem Wohnzimmer.


Der Artikel ging bis eben komplett an mir vorüber. Danke für's Hochziehen, auch an Jekktful. 

Gegenüber normalen Zeitungen/Nachrichten gibt es für Games keine Agenturen. Und investigativer Journalismus dürfte auch selten sein. Umso wichtiger finde ich starke Kolumnen mit fundierten Meinungen.


----------



## fud1974 (23. Juni 2021)

Entkryptor schrieb:


> Weht hier ein neuer Wind?
> 
> Ein guter Bericht.



Nur leider kommt das Lob halt spät (ist jetzt keine Kritik), das ist ja schon ein paar Monate alt..

Was soll die Redaktion daraus ableiten... 3 Seiten Foren-Thread, gestreckt auf 3-4 Monate, aber einmal das Trigger-Thema "Pro/Kontra Synchronisationen" angestoßen, bäng, mehrere Seiten innerhalb kurzer Zeit voll.

Das ist leider das Elend warum sich große Reportagen nicht mehr lohnen. Kosten viel, bringen (kurzfristig) leider wenig - vermute ich  (ich entsinne mich an Aussagen von Redakteuren diesbezüglich), die "gönnt" man sich eher für die Publikation, für den Leumund, für den Anspruch, weil man Spaß hat sowas zu machen, aber nicht um Geld zu verdienen (als Verlag). 

Leider, leider.


----------



## Entkryptor (23. Juni 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Der Artikel ging bis eben komplett an mir vorüber. Danke für's Hochziehen, auch an Jekktful.
> 
> Gegenüber normalen Zeitungen/Nachrichten gibt es für Games keine Agenturen. Und investigativer Journalismus dürfte auch selten sein. Umso wichtiger finde ich starke Kolumnen mit fundierten Meinungen.


In der Theorie sicher, aber da in der Praxis fast alle Spieleredaktionen sehr links orientiert sind und Kritiker oftmals auch gesperrt werden (hier wird man nicht so schnell gesperrt)  ist die "Meinung" im Grunde nur totalitäre Gehirnwäsche die übergriffig und arrogant ist.

Es gibt einfach kein Gegengewicht in den Redaktionen und solange das so ist, ist eine wirkliche freie Meinungsbildung für den Leser nicht möglich... und auch nicht gewollt.

Aber ich wollte gar nicht allgemein so kritisch werden, sondern diesen Artikel einfach nur mal loben! Verflixt! *g


----------



## Entkryptor (23. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Nur leider kommt das Lob halt spät (ist jetzt keine Kritik), das ist ja schon ein paar Monate alt..
> ...
> Das ist leider das Elend warum sich große Reportagen nicht mehr lohnen. Kosten viel, bringen (kurzfristig) leider wenig - vermute ich  (ich entsinne mich an Aussagen von Redakteuren diesbezüglich), die "gönnt" man sich eher für die Publikation, für den Leumund, für den Anspruch, weil man Spaß hat sowas zu machen, aber nicht um Geld zu verdienen (als Verlag).
> 
> Leider, leider.



Vielleicht ist es aber ein persönlicher Trost für den Kolumnisten selbst, dass sein Werk nicht nach 2 Wochen verraucht ist, sondern etwas länger Bestand hat und gelesen wird.


----------



## MrFob (4. August 2021)

Alter Post - geloescht.


----------

